# Big Bites



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing for big bites has been the routine. Mirrolure Corkys and Top Dogs have been go to baits. The New Concept TX continues to perform flawlessly. I couldn't be more pleased with this reel. Be sure to go by Fishing Tackle Unlimited to get you one. 

I have the following few dates open for February. 
Feb. 8,9,22,23,28.
March and April availability as well.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490


----------



## ratdaddy58 (May 10, 2011)

Way to go trey !!!


----------

